# 1989-1997 Space marine force 60+ models



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

This is a massive angels of very, very old space marine models that I've clearing out of the cupboard to make room for the latest generation. 

the models range from 1989 plastic and metal corvus armour, original terminators, space crusades marines and scouts, snap fit marines and a metal dreadnaught.

I'm looking for £70 or nearest offer, payment by PAYPAL and I am only posting to the UK and P&P is included in the price.

all models are painted in dark angel colours

Metal orginal Tycho model 









Metal Liberian 









Metal techmarine?









Metal Chaplain









Plastic terminators (old style)









20 metal marines









10+ plastic old, old marines









Space crusade marines









Old style snap fit marines









Metal dreadnaught (additional plastic weapons)









The models will be going up on Ebay in a week but will be hoping that someone on here will give me and offer, because at least I know they will be going to a good place.


----------

